# SPS mit Autobatterie betreiben?!



## Hawkster (24 Juni 2007)

Hallo allesamt,

habe heute mal ne etwas "verrückte" Idee in den Kopf bekommen. Hab bald ein Auto (3er Golf), der kaum Technik drin hat.

Das erste was da rein soll sind elek. Fensterheber. Also ich mir gleich gedanken gemacht wie das gehen soll usw. Muss ja alles bedenken, Kindersicherung, "Endschalter" (mehr oder weniger für die "fahr-bis-ganz-nach-oben"-Funktion)...

Dann kam mir spontan die Idee, warum setz ich net gleich ne S5 rein und steuer alles darüber?! Also ein richtiges Spielzeug, wenn Ihr versteht was ich meine.

Nun die Frage: Eine SPS brauch ja standartmäßig 24V, aber eine Autobatterie hat ja nur 12V.
Mein Frage nun: 
Kann ich eine S5 100U mit 12V betreiben? 
Wenn nein, wie kann ich 12V auf 24V Wandeln? 
Und können die Aus- und Eingangsmodule mit 12V arbeiten? (da ja die ganze Autoelektonik mit 12V läuft)?
Will die SPS mit der Zündung angehen lassen. Verträgt die das? 
Oder kann ich die SPS dauerhaft laufen lassen, das die Batterie das über eine gewisse Zeit verträgt?

Vielleicht ist das auch alles nur Schwachsinn, fände ich aber wirklich interessant, weil du dann wirklich alles Technische im Auto ansteuern kannst.

MFG
Hawkster


----------



## combo (24 Juni 2007)

Moin,
den Gedanken hatte ich auch schonmal. Aber mehr oder weniger auch schnell wieder verworfen. Zum Nachrüsten braucht du eh ein komplettes Fensterheberset in dem alles enthalten ist.

S5 auf 12V wäre mit nem DC/DC Wandler möglich. Die Ein und Ausgänge arbeiten aber mit 24V, das ist mit 12V auch Käse.

Problem ist auch das die LiMa des Autos etwa 14V ausspuckt und es beim Starten des Wagens zu Spannungseinbrüchen kommt. Ich kann nicht sagen wie S5 und Wandler darauf reagieren. Falls der LiMa Regler sich verabschieden sollte, kannst du auch leicht 20V im System haben.

Ne LOGO wäre einfacher zu realisieren, da es diese auch in einer 12V-24V DC Variante gibt und die potentialfreie Kontakte hat. Ich kann aber nicht sagen ob die auch bei 14V DC einwandfrei funktioniert.

Meines Erachtens ist eine Steuerung im Auto überflüssig, das normale Nachrüsten ist für den Anfang schwierig genug  Das Verdrahten im Auto ist auch ne Sache für sich, geschweige denn der Platz den ne S5 mit Baugruppen einnehmen würde. Ne LOGO könnte man wenigstens unauffällig im Handschuhfach verstauen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Juni 2007)

hallo,
mit 12V wird das nichts, also einen wandler 12V auf 24V, und der kostet, die Eingänge können auch keine 12V, müßte auch alles geändert werden und und und
anbieten würde sich Logo 12/24V, aber ob das alles so den Sinn hat


Combo war schneller


----------



## zotos (24 Juni 2007)

Ohne mir Gedanken über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Anwendung zu machen:

mein der zeitiger liebling-Link zu dem Thema Hobby-SPS www.microsps.com

Läuft standardmäßig auf 12V und hat auch ein Display + 4 Menu-Tasten, IR-Fernbedienung, RS232 und kann auf 56 Eingänge und 22 Relais-Ausgänge erweitert werden.

Preislich wohl eine interessante Steuerung für die Aufgabe.


----------



## kiestumpe (25 Juni 2007)

Ich würde mir über folgendes Gedanken machen:

Ob die Ess5 oder Ess7 das Gewackel im Auto langfristig überlebt? 
Wo ich den Platz herbekommen ?

Ich erinnere mich vor einige Zeit in kleine kfz-SPS gesehen zu habe - so Baugrößenmässig wie ein etwas größeres Relais, war recht günstig (<50EUR), googelt mal hiernach.


----------



## TommyG (25 Juni 2007)

Guck mal...

www.kfz-relais.de

sagt zum. ne gute suchmaschine. Oder du gehst in die Richtung Car- PC, da hast du rechen power und noch etwas entertainment dabei...

Greetz


----------



## mariob (2 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
also ich wäre für ein Rack S5-135 U mit CPU 928 und den entsprechenden E/A Karten gespiesen mit einem passenden Transverter und wenns nicht reicht dann noch ein Erweiterungsrack. Das ganze vielleicht noch gut sichtbar durch die Heckklappe.


----------

